# "Mail" reçoit mais n'envoie pas...



## Bonjour, je suis Mac. (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour & bonne année @ vous tous !

Nouvel utilisateur d'un Macbook (et heureux de l'être ! - je me répète ?), je rame quant à sa configuration...

le logiciel Mail reçoit bien mes mails depuis mon compte Yahoo!mail mais il ne veut pas en envoyer ! Il me redemande mon MdP en me disant que mon compte yahoo!mail l'a refusé... ; message d'erreur en PJ.

Si vous vouliez bien me filer une fois encore un petit coup de pouce...

Merci.

PS : si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment faire apparaître les images dans mes posts, ce serait cool


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2008)

il y a plusieurs fils sur la bonne configuration complete  yahoo ( dont smtp)
ca dépend aussi du choix imap - pop 
et du FAI

pour les images 
il y a aussi des fils entiers dediés ( dont un enorme avec tutos et exemple)


----------



## Bonjour, je suis Mac. (13 Janvier 2008)

Hello !

J'ai bien cherché et ne trouve toujours pas comment configurer "Mail" ou "yahoo" pour envoyer des mails...

J'ai bien configuré le compte pop3 sur yahoo et le "seveur smtp" (?) mais rien n'y fait... je reçois sans problème, mais n'arrive toujours pas à envoyer !!!!!

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider... merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2008)

faudra apprendre à te servir de la recherche
exemple
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=171366&highlight=yahoo+mail+smtp+pop


----------



## Bonjour, je suis Mac. (14 Janvier 2008)

Re...

J'ai bien trouvé cette discussion (merci de m'avoir retransmis le lien), et ai bien suivi les instructions... mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.

le serveur smtp (smtp.mail.yahoo.fr:monadressemail@yahoo.fr) reste déconnecté et je ne peux envoyer de mail... serait-ce mon fournisseur d'accès qui bloque (Câble) ? Je n'arrive pas à configurer cette boite !

encore merci...


----------



## twinworld (14 Janvier 2008)

est-ce que vous avez essayé en mettant l'adresse smtp de votre FAI, comme cela est conseillé dans le fil en lien ci-dessus ?

[edit: ah oui... on dirait] et en mettant smtp.FAI.fr:nomUtilisateur ?


----------



## Bonjour, je suis Mac. (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé en mettant : smtp.estvideo.fr:XXXXXX@yahoo.fr (avec authentification = aucune, ou authentification = mdp)...

mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas comme ça.


----------



## VLG (8 Février 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai un problème d'envoi moi aussi... Mon compte yahoo est correctement configuré, en tant que pop et smtp. Mais dès que j'envoi un message, il me met un message d'erreur comme quoi mon serveur d'envoi est déconnecté et me propose de trouver un nouveau serveur. Pourtant dans les préférences du compte je n'ai rien touché et tout est absolument normal... Est-ce une erreur de la part de yahoo? Que dois-je faire, c'est carrément problématique?


----------



## richard-deux (8 Février 2008)

VLG a dit:


> Depuis quelques jours, j'ai un problème d'envoi moi aussi... Mon compte yahoo est correctement configuré, en tant que pop et smtp. Mais dès que j'envoi un message, il me met un message d'erreur comme quoi mon serveur d'envoi est déconnecté et me propose de trouver un nouveau serveur. Pourtant dans les préférences du compte je n'ai rien touché et tout est absolument normal... Est-ce une erreur de la part de yahoo? Que dois-je faire, c'est carrément problématique?



Même problème avec Yahoo depuis une bonne semaine. 
J'ai aussi remarqué que dorénavant je n'ai plus besoin de logger sur la page d'accueil du site Yahoo alors qu'auparavant il fallait se connecter tous les jours.


----------



## VLG (8 Février 2008)

Voilà qui me rassure... merci, y'a plus qu'à attendre alors si je comprends bien


----------



## Bad4You (14 Février 2008)

Moi de même depuis aujourd'hui????
que ce passe t'il???


----------



## VLG (14 Février 2008)

c'est carrément pénible... Faudrait que se bouge un peu les fesses!


----------



## calireno (17 Février 2008)

bonjour, 

depuis quelques jours j'ai exactement le meme probleme, mon compte mail sur thunderbird: impossible d'envoyer des mails mais je peux en recevoir.

Mon compte sur thunderbird fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à présent !

wait and see?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2008)

de quel compte parles tu?
comme les autres? yahoo?

sinon préciser ou
attendre
ou
refaire ton smtp


----------



## calireno (17 Février 2008)

moi aussi sur yahoo ca bugge, le peu de mail qui partent arrivent très en retard.....


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2008)

comme certains partent la cause probable en découle
c'est  coté serveurs
rien ne t'empêche d'appliquer les mesures de réparation usueelles ( détaillées dans des dizaines de fils)
dont refaire ton smtp
mais c'est sans doute inutile


----------



## Gallagher (17 Février 2008)

Ouf... je me sens moins seul tout à coup. Pour ma part ça fait quelques jours que ça galère pour l'envoi de messages. Mais depuis aujourd'hui la galère s'est changé en impossibilité totale d'envoyer le moindre message!!!
C'est vraiment pénible mais manifestement ça vient de yahoo...


----------



## jinghong (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Avez-vous vu une amélioration?
Ce matin pour ma part, je ne peux toujours pas envoyer mais je reçois sans problème. Et cela depuis une semaine. 
Ce peut-il que le port sortant ait été changé? 
Bonne journée.

(compte Yahoo)


----------



## VLG (19 Février 2008)

Pour ma part, cela dépend des moments, parfois cela passe, parfois il continue à me dire que mon serveur sptm est introuvable... Cela commence à bien faire! Les pièces jointes créent systématiquement des problèmes, ainsi que les réponses aux mails entrants. Toute ma config est bonne, cela ne peut venir que de yahoo, mais le bug commence à trainer sérieusement... Quelqu'un aurait-il des infos sur une lacune de yahoo?


----------



## VLG (19 Février 2008)

Je crois que nous ne sommes pas les seuls à avoir ce problème...
regardez :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-4771160-smtp-yahoo-en-panne
http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080216154637AAbZrxJ

entre autres...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

autre solution: créer une nouvelle boite mail chez un autre fournisseur et utiliser le smtp de ce fournisseur pour les envois.


----------



## VLG (25 Février 2008)

Depuis hier, j'ai l'impression que cela refonctionne... Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## MANUFRANCE (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour.

J'ai à priori le même soucis bien que je sois chez Wanadoo.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=207382


----------



## Nihao (2 Mars 2008)

Ouias moi aussi depuis une bonne grosse semaine j'ai des soucis avec mes comptes yahoo. Impossible de se connecter au serveur pop ni au smtp pour l'envoi. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils font. J'ai essayé de reconfigurer les ports mais ça n'arrange pas tellement les choses....


----------

